# What kind of frog is this?



## puremanb (Apr 10, 2009)

Its very small it has blue eyes, black spots on the belly yellow and red finger tips. I've had it for 3 months and i have yet to see it eat anything even when i put it in a small container with a few tiny bugs.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

it is a Hyperolius species.

Most likely Hyperolius Fusciventris:

http://www.amphibiainfo.com/gallery...civentris/hyperolius_fusciventris_ebinuma.jpg


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful little frog, is it WC or CB?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

What have you been feeding it? sometimes wild caught reeds will need to be fed "untraditional" foods such as moths and spiders to trigger their appetite. But, if you've had it for 3 months it has got to be eating something. If you have not tried feeding fruit flies or small (pinhead) crickets I would suggest trying those and seeing what happens. It does look a bit on the thin side, so I would try and feed it some more substantial foods, fruit fly larvae may work. If you have cultures going now, just take a plastic spoon and put some in a dish, the wriggeling often triggers a feeding response.

If you have tried every food you can think of and are still not getting results, Dr. Frye (Frye Brothers' Frogs) has appetite stimulant for sale. It also may not hurt to get a fecal done.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Just a suggestion, but tree frogs will usually eat much larger food items then most of us a used to feeding our darts. You can try the smaller foods, but having seen plenty of reed frogs in action and they are voracious predators! I would give him a shot at some 2 or 3 week old crickets and I would do it at night when he's more likely to be awake and active.

Good luck with him!


----------



## puremanb (Apr 10, 2009)

eldalote2 said:


> That's a beautiful little frog, is it WC or CB?



What is WC or CB?


I also have been trying to feed it every type of bug large and small and have not seen it go for anything. It also doesn't move unless I touch it and it always goes back to the same spot in my tank.

I'm guessing he eats some small bugs I must have in my tank or something.


I bought it at a pet store for 5 bucks and they had it labeled as a red tree frog.


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

puremanb said:


> What is WC or CB?
> 
> 
> I also have been trying to feed it every type of bug large and small and have not seen it go for anything. It also doesn't move unless I touch it and it always goes back to the same spot in my tank.
> ...


Wild caught or captive bred.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

JL-Exotics said:


> Just a suggestion, but tree frogs will usually eat much larger food items then most of us a used to feeding our darts. You can try the smaller foods, but having seen plenty of reed frogs in action and they are voracious predators! I would give him a shot at some 2 or 3 week old crickets and I would do it at night when he's more likely to be awake and active.
> 
> Good luck with him!


 

That is a very good point. This frog is nocturnal and should be fed after the lights are out at night.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

puremanb said:


> I also have been trying to feed it every type of bug large and small and have not seen it go for anything. It also doesn't move unless I touch it and it always goes back to the same spot in my tank.
> 
> I'm guessing he eats some small bugs I must have in my tank or something.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------

Do touch it. It needs to be left alone for a few weeks to acclimate to its new environment. 

I would recommend setting it up in a quiet room in your house with three sides of the tank blocked off with dark paper.

Do not mess with it unless you are feeding/misting/changing water.

They like a wood land type setup, with a small basking spot that reaches into the mid 80F.
Try feeding pin head crickets or small roach nymphs from a small ceramic bowl. 

Mist every other day to every third day and try to keep the humidity in the 55-60% range. Any more then that and bacterial/fungal infections are a possibility. 

I have many, many reed's myself, and although they are a different species (H. Puncticulatus) they are similar in care. 

Good luck!

If you are uncomfortable with caring for it, or are unable to get it to eat, consider placing an ad on your local Craigslist for another hobbyist in your area that might have better luck.

You dont see this species too often, and it would be a shame to lose even one specimen.


----------



## puremanb (Apr 10, 2009)

gretchenellie said:


> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Do touch it. It needs to be left alone for a few weeks to acclimate to its new environment.
> 
> ...




My tank is around 75F and it has pretty good humidity, He seems to be doing alright his colors are brighter than when I bought him. Just wish I could conform that hes actually getting fed.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

If he's pooping, he's eating.

You can remove all substrate and just put in moist paper towels. This way you can monitor his bowel movements.

Dont keep the humidity too high and feed every other day to every third day 3-4 small crickets, dusted with a calcium supplement. 

Good luck~


----------

